# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  Cessione quota SNC?

## Gontur

Mi ritrovo tra le mani una bella gatta da pelare.
Due soci di una SNC, dopo nemmeno 2 anni di attività, sono arrivati ai ferri corti e hanno deciso di separare le loro strade. Dalle prime informazioni che ho raccolto uno dei soci vorrebbe proseguire con l'attività.
A questo punto ho due alternative: 
1) mettere in liquidazione la snc, estinguere debiti, incassare crediti, ripartire il residuo tra i soci e poi chiudere baracca
2) effettuare una cessione di quota al socio che rimarrà e dopo 6 mesi la società si trasformerà automaticamente in ditta individuale. 
Opterei per la 2) vista la volontà di un socio di proseguire l'attività. Come valutare il valore della quota da liquidare?
La società è in contabilità semplificata. Dovrei ricostruire extracontabilmente una situazione patrimoniale a valore normale per determinare il patrimonio netto alla data di cessione della quota.
Premesso che nel 2010 la società farà circa 18000 Euro di utile secondo voi visto che il pacchetto clienti è limitato e in assottigliamento, che la società è in vita da nemmeno 2 anni è possibile attribuire un valore di avviamento pari a zero? (se i soci sono entrambi favorevoli si intende).  Questo valore nullo può essere rideterminato dall'ADE?

----------


## Gontur

Ragionandoci sopra un po' direi che l'ipotesi di attribuire un valore di avviamento pari a zero non è una strada praticabile. Infatti il valore potrebbe essere facilmente contestato dall'Agenzia delle Entrate.
Siccome i soci vogliono solo dividere le loro strade senza che una persona debba liquidare l'altra a questo punto credo che la soluzione migliore sia quella di mettere in liquidazione la società. Si incassano crediti si pagano debiti, si fa il riparto del residuo e poi si chiude tutto. 
Nel frattempo il socio che vuole proseguire l'attività può aprire una P.I. nuova come ditta individuale, acquistando magari parte delle attrezzature della SNC in liquidazione. 
Secondo voi è percorribile quest'ipotesi?

----------

